# GMC Top Kick, to do or not to do



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay I have another Top Kick. Gasser with a manual trans no live hydro and is a cab and chaise only.

I was thinking of setting it up as a salter truck. 

Without having any live hydro to use...I might have to go all electric. 

What would you do ??? Skip it or do it ??


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

do it.. Put a clutch pump on it to run the spreader


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay so plumb it...

Thank you

Anyone have a truck with good plumbing on it ?

Pump and all ????


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Okay I have another Top Kick. Gasser with a manual trans no live hydro and is a cab and chaise only.
> 
> I was thinking of setting it up as a salter truck.
> 
> ...


We like ours, it's a duramax auto. Snowex 9500x super maxx electric 4 yard, it has a large auger and puts out plenty of salt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If the investment in hydraulics doesn't pencil out, a gas v box would be my next pick. Quite honestly I sometimes wish I had gone that route on my 4300.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> We like ours, it's a duramax auto. Snowex 9500x super maxx electric 4 yard, it has a large auger and puts out plenty of salt.
> 
> View attachment 176773


Is that totally electric ??? I was thinking of just this !! Snowex does throw out nice wide patterns how about amounts ??

They make em right here too  maybe I can catch a demo ?? 

Is yours a dedicated truck ??


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If the investment in hydraulics doesn't pencil out, a gas v box would be my next pick. Quite honestly I sometimes wish I had gone that route on my 4300.


This thought ran through my head too...but every gas unit I have had were a PIA wishing they were better but then.... maybe.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> This thought ran through my head too...but every gas unit I have had were a PIA wishing they were better but then.... maybe.


Ask @alfman he has run gas units a lot longer than I have. He's the one that got me to look at them and now for smaller trucks it's all I'm buying.

Trucks such as what you're looking at, it's tough to justify hydraulics. I did them on my 4300 because I'm hoping to put a switch n go system on it and I wanted to have hydraulics for that. If it weren't for that, it would probably have a 10' Buyers Municipal gas v box on it with side extensions.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ask @alfman he has run gas units a lot longer than I have. He's the one that got me to look at them and now for smaller trucks it's all I'm buying.
> 
> Trucks such as what you're looking at, it's tough
> 
> ...


Huh????.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Is that totally electric ??? I was thinking of just this !! Snowex does throw out nice wide patterns how about amounts ??
> 
> They make em right here too  maybe I can catch a demo ??
> 
> Is yours a dedicated truck ??


It is 100% electric. It has a nice wide pattern with a cupped stainless spinner that really slings the salt. Puts out plenty of salt and we dont run it no where near 100% on the auger.
This is our primary salt truck and gets filled up 2- 3 times per storm. It also has the 8611 blizzard on it and does some plowing.
The handheld pendant controller is easy to read and has bottons for lights, vibrator and pre-wet.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Huh????.....


What's confusing?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We had gas spreaders and when they were running they worked good, but they always needed attention. Some of it was human error like running out of gas other problems like the electric throttle is just junk you never know where the rpm is at without rolling down the window and listening to the engine, there is always a problem with wiring to cab control or the power for it, either the chains or the electric clutch freezing up, the door in the back would never stay in place and you cant control the feed and the spinner seperate while moving and that drove me nuts.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What's confusing?


It confusing that you make statements like you would take gas over hydro...If you do the amount of salting that you claim...That statement should not even be uttered...But what do I know....


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not a mechanic therefor I don't like gas spreaders. We have electric and hydraulic, both serve there place. If money was no option I would build hydraulic. If it's a budget build I would go electric. And if I had an in-house mechanic I would consider gas.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> It confusing that you make statements like you would take gas over hydro...If you do the amount of salting that you claim...That statement should not even be uttered...But what do I know....


Everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Eventually gas units won’t even be an option when buying new....I’m pretty confident if you looked at the sales stats of gas units, it’s already getting close to where some of these companies are thinking about fasing them out.

Btw, that’s a bada$$ setup lapeer..I always had great results with my snowex spreaders..but I have no “good” dealer support locally, and had a sweet offer to take my business to my plow dealer and roll the dice on strikers when they came out. I’ve ended up with 3 of them since then and they’re working out nicely.


Did I mention gas units suck


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

plow4beer said:


> Eventually gas units won't even be an option when buying new....I'm pretty confident if you looked at the sales stats of gas units, it's already getting close to where some of these companies are thinking about fasing them out.
> 
> Btw, that's a bada$$ setup lapeer..I always had great results with my snowex spreaders..but I have no "good" dealer support locally, and had a sweet offer to take my business to my plow dealer and roll the dice on strikers when they came out. I've ended up with 3 of them since then and they're working out nicely.
> 
> Did I mention gas units suck


If someone gave me an electric pintle chain such as a Striker, I would try it. But I'm certainly not going to spend 5-6k on a spreader drive system that I've never been happy with.

If it works as well as gas/hydro, I'll gladly stand corrected.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5 said:


> It confusing that you make statements like you would take gas over hydro...If you do the amount of salting that you claim...That statement should not even be uttered...But what do I know....


You know a more than most do


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> We had gas spreaders and when they were running they worked good, but they always needed attention. Some of it was human error like running out of gas other problems like the electric throttle is just junk you never know where the rpm is at without rolling down the window and listening to the engine, there is always a problem with wiring to cab control or the power for it, either the chains or the electric clutch freezing up, the door in the back would never stay in place and you cant control the feed and the spinner seperate while moving and that drove me nuts.[/QUOT





LapeerLandscape said:


> We like ours, it's a duramax auto. Snowex 9500x super maxx electric 4 yard, it has a large auger and puts out plenty of salt.
> 
> View attachment 176773


Now how many ton would you guess you have ran through your spreader ?

Any how long have you had it and where did you buy it...several questions in one, sorry.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you had any issues with your snowex? I was told by a few guys here in town, including my contractor (who has hundreds of subs) that they are nothing but problematic. Didn't ask what the issues were though.

As far as electric. I'm very impressed with my pintle VBX. My only complaint is that the spinner is too low. However, most of that is because of the truck I have, and it sags too much (because I'm well over weight). I believe I solved the issue by installing air bags, and if I need to I'll lift the spreader up a bit out of the bed. It's not quite as quick as the gas, but it's minimal when I'm close to empty and the truck isn't as low (just from watching guys with gas spreaders). 

I did watch a guy with hydrolic during the last storm, and he was flying. I would guess he was going around 25 mph, and had a great spread, maybe even on the heavy side.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Now how many ton would you guess you have ran through your spreader ?
> 
> Any how long have you had it and where did you buy it...several questions in one, sorry.


We bought it used last fall, actually we bought 2 of the same from the same guy. You could tell they were used hard and neither one worked from the controller, they had the wiring all cobbled. We tested the motors on each one before we bought them and they worked so that was a plus. I would say so far this year we have put close to 200 tons through it. We had a spinner motor go down a couple weeks ago so we swapped it out with the one from the spare one and I just bought a new one so I will have another spare.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> Have you had any issues with your snowex? I was told by a few guys here in town, including my contractor (who has hundreds of subs) that they are nothing but problematic. Didn't ask what the issues were though.
> 
> As far as electric. I'm very impressed with my pintle VBX. My only complaint is that the spinner is too low. However, most of that is because of the truck I have, and it sags too much (because I'm well over weight). I believe I solved the issue by installing air bags, and if I need to I'll lift the spreader up a bit out of the bed. It's not quite as quick as the gas, but it's minimal when I'm close to empty and the truck isn't as low (just from watching guys with gas spreaders).
> 
> I did watch a guy with hydrolic during the last storm, and he was flying. I would guess he was going around 25 mph, and had a great spread, maybe even on the heavy side.


We have been using snowex spreaders for years. We also have a 8500 that is a 2 yard spreader that we bought used. For past few years we had a snowex 2400 tailgate spreader that we had mounted on our International dump. 
They are all good when they are new (almost all) but the test is after years of service.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

On a Call said:


> You know a more than most do


Do not.....Dont wanna make the little fella furious......But I look at it like this....A salt truck is a profit center...A large profit center at that....Im gonna make my profit cent as bullet proof as possible...Out of the three options for out fitting larger trucks...Hydro is my first and pretty much only choice...Yes..It costs more in up front costs...But in the long run you will be much happier....this is my opinion...Just my opinion...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5 said:


> Do not.....Dont wanna make the little fella furious......But I look at it like this....A salt truck is a profit center...A large profit center at that....Im gonna make my profit cent as bullet proof as possible...Out of the three options for out fitting larger trucks...Hydro is my first and pretty much only choice...Yes..It costs more in up front costs...But in the long run you will be much happier....this is my opinion...Just my opinion...


Yeppers I agree...I make more money through salt than plowing, always have. I have not really made an attempt to use a larger truck which was not smart. This Top Kick is only a stepping stone as what I really would like to have is a larger truck. One able to carry 8 -10 yards. However only having one tons...this truck will help out a lot.

I know I am going to use this truck. However one problem with this truck well two...it is a gasser and a manual I know both are negatives or at least a draw back. If by using electric over all for the spreader as Lapeer has done will make it simple...I like that. Motor goes out replace it. I know those salters do spread I have seen it. It is either this or install a bed I have a 10' put a electric pump on the bed and an electric tailgate spreader such as the salt dog, alumma craft or the likes.

This would give me IMO an intermediate salt truck able to do some production...not as much as a hydro but still able.

Then I will have the money to look for a larger truck with live hydro installed.

Please feel free to comment I appreciate all thoughts.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> We have been using snowex spreaders for years. We also have a 8500 that is a 2 yard spreader that we bought used. For past few years we had a snowex 2400 tailgate spreader that we had mounted on our International dump.
> They are all good when they are new (almost all) but the test is after years of service.


On your 8500 does it unload the front of the spreader last and slowly? Ours doesn't hardly unload the front and when it does you have to drive slow because it comes out slowly then. It spreads amazing tell about 1/2 empty then slows down.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

extremepusher said:


> On your 8500 does it unload the front of the spreader last and slowly? Ours doesn't hardly unload the front and when it does you have to drive slow because it comes out slowly then. It spreads amazing tell about 1/2 empty then slows down.


It unloads the front first, I think most all spreaders do. Yes when it gets down to 1/2 or less it slows the output some.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

If your going electric my vote is for the Striker over snowex....my friend has two 4yard snowex and hasn't had the best of luck. I personally don't like the design of the unit,steel frame n plastic tub


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

redclifford said:


> If your going electric my vote is for the Striker over snowex....my friend has two 4yard snowex and hasn't had the best of luck. I personally don't like the design of the unit,steel frame n plastic tub


I agree with your assesment as well and was thinking of taking it apart and having the steel frame sprayed with lineX I take care of a dealer and we barter, however I know nothing of Striker ? are they better than Snowex ??

Just took a look at those...hmmm, I like the design and stainless build.

Thank you for the suggestion and recommendation I am going to look into them as well.

ones I am avoiding...dog and meyers


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Do not.....Dont wanna make the little fella furious......But I look at it like this....A salt truck is a profit center...A large profit center at that....Im gonna make my profit cent as bullet proof as possible...Out of the three options for out fitting larger trucks...Hydro is my first and pretty much only choice...Yes..It costs more in up front costs...But in the long run you will be much happier....this is my opinion...Just my opinion...


And not that long ago...someone was saying anyone that would go with anything but hydraulic spreaders should have their head examined.

When you look at productivity and reliability of hydro vs gas or electric, there is only 1 answer. Assuming you are going through more than a handful of loads per night. Or need a spreader that can handle more than 4 tons\yards at a time.

But I wholeheartedly agree with the toothless wonder here. Hydraulic driven spreaders are worth their weight in gold. Long term there is no greater return on your investment. Maybe it's different for low snow areas. Or if one isn't charging their seasonal customers enough and trying to make up for it with their hourly\per service customers. I don't know or understand that type of thought process.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

On a Call said:


> I agree with your assesment as well and was thinking of taking it apart and having the steel frame sprayed with lineX I take care of a dealer and we barter, however I know nothing of Striker ? are they better than Snowex ??





Mark Oomkes said:


> And not that long ago...someone was saying anyone that would go with anything but hydraulic spreaders should have their head examined.
> 
> When you look at productivity and reliability of hydro vs gas or electric, there is only 1 answer. Assuming you are going through more than a handful of loads per night. Or need a spreader that can handle more than 4 tons\yards at a time.
> 
> But I wholeheartedly agree with the toothless wonder here. Hydraulic driven spreaders are worth their weight in gold. Long term there is no greater return on your investment. Maybe it's different for low snow areas. Or if one isn't charging their seasonal customers enough and trying to make up for it with their hourly\per service customers. I don't know or understand that type of thought process.


I had remembered your stating a similar advice before and this weighed heavy on my thinking.

I do however own another truck a with a Detroit Diesel and a stainless bed with all the plumbing. It is however a dump and would require a tailgate spreader. This truck is a beast however and would require a CDL and an experienced driver. But as you mention it would do the job and would do larger areas say 15 acre sites. I will try and post a photo and more info...picked it up from another who did not like the cold blooded Detroit Diesels.

Finding someone with a CDL I would think would not be easy ??

*But I would think this thing would put down a lot of material fast and keep the mines and brokers happy *


----------



## Mr_nice_guy (Jan 20, 2018)

Ive got a 2011 international 4300 with central hydros and an 8 yd frame mounted v box id sell. No rust. Under cdl, maxforce, and stick shift. $40k.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Post up some pictures...I might know a few people interested


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Can either of you two please show me where I explicitly said that I would have without a doubt used a gas spreader in place of the hydro unit on the truck in question. Because I did not. I just said it is something I would consider. And I also said that it might be different in a few years when I see maintenance costs. 

How long do you anticipate keeping a large chassis salt truck? 5 years? 10 years? Until the frame breaks in half? There's lots more to this equation than just saying hydros make the most sense period.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

On a Call said:


> . This Top Kick is only a stepping stone as what I really would like to have is a larger truck. One able to carry 8 -10 yards. However only having one tons...this truck will help out a lot.
> 
> Then I will have the money to look for a larger truck with live hydro installed.





On a Call said:


> I do however own another truck a with a Detroit Diesel and a stainless bed with all the plumbing. It is however a dump and would require a tailgate spreader. This truck is a beast however and would require a CDL and an experienced driver. But as you mention it would do the job and would do larger areas say 15 acre sites. I will try and post a photo and more info...picked it up from another who did not like the cold blooded Detroit Diesels.


??????


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Maclawnco has rejoined the ranks. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Maclawnco has rejoined the ranks.
> 
> Just my opinion.


You're wrong...plow4beer is most assuredly not Maclawnco. And MJD is aware of this.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And not that long ago...someone was saying anyone that would go with anything but hydraulic spreaders should have their head examined.
> 
> When you look at productivity and reliability of
> 
> ...


Just so you know...I still have a few teeth...Putting the dentists kids through Harvard though.....

Your on point with the rest of your jargon....I have been in and around this since 1979...Owned Gas...They are fine...Used electric...Not for me....Owned and Used Hydro...In my OPINION if your doing any amount of salting hydro is the way to go....Im doing a 15 ton drop and I could not imagine doing it with a gas or electric spreader...I would go insane...Again...This is my Opinion...There is more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're wrong...plow4beer is most assuredly not Maclawnco. And MJD is aware of this.


I am well aware plow4beer is not maclawnco. Never said he was.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I am well aware plow4beer is not maclawnco.


Then who are you referring to? I know I'm not Jason. Defcon isn't Jason. plow4beer isn't Jason. OnaCall isn't Jason. You aren't Jason. MJD isn't Jason.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ask @alfman he has run gas units a lot longer than I have. He's the one that got me to look at them and now for smaller trucks it's all I'm buying.
> 
> Trucks such as what you're looking at, it's tough
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Mr_nice_guy said:


> Ive got a 2011 international 4300 with central hydros and an 8 yd frame mounted v box id sell. No rust. Under cdl, maxforce, and stick shift. $40k.


Some need to grow up and not re-register at the site and not post images with vulgar language...so yes, you can move along now


----------

